# question



## Manolito (Nov 26, 2011)

I am upgrading my medical kit. I currently stock US Battle Dressings. My reading tells me I should replace them with israeli trauma dressings. Your thoughts are appreciated. I know the use of tourniquets has changed over the years and I want to add one to my kit a recommendation would be appreciated. Do I need to include a Celox or quick clot dressing to the kit?
Respectfully,
Bill
Keep in mind my training is only to the EMT B level


----------



## policemedic (Nov 26, 2011)

Don't fret about the EMT level; CLS Soldiers aren't EMTs and they can play with needles.

I used to swear by Israeli dressings; they always worked well for me.  However, on the advice of one of our SSSO senior medics, my last order was for H bandages.  So far, I've not had a need to use one except for training/familiarity.

For tourniquets, I carry CATs; others prefer SOF tourniquets such as this one http://www.chinookmed.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=05149 .  I have a friend whose unit is supposed to be doing a study of which TQ is demonstrably, quantifiably the best based on objectively measurable, diverse, and technical criteria.  When the results are published, I may change my recommendation on which TQs to carry.  In any case, both CAT TQs and SOF Tactical TQs are NSN items.

I would definitely opt for QuikClot...order the Combat Gauze version.  

What else are you carrying?


----------



## medicchick (Nov 26, 2011)

Go for Israeli bandages, they are worth it in terms of quality and versatility.  A tourniquet is good, if properly used.  I had to use 2 in civilian EMS, both times when finger pressure point compression wasn't enough.  Rangerpsych knows what kind we have, I don't remember off hand, just make sure you use it as a last resort.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 26, 2011)

+1 on H-bandages. 
+1 on the Quickclot advice as well. 

I use the regular CAT tourniquets and I've never had any issues with them.  They're very simple and IME get the job done.  I also feel that it "appears" easier to operate, so if somebody in my vehicle who hasn't had any experience with them needs to use it, they can figure it out pretty quickly.

Another thing I would throw in there, if you haven't already, are SAM splints.  These things are awesome.  They have a variety of uses and are extremely adaptable to stabilize almost any break.   
http://sammedical.com/sam_splint.html

Burn gel is another great thing to have in a medical kit. 

My .02


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have used the Israeli bandage on a few people, they have worked well and they are quite fast. I have no experience with the H-bandage though. ACE wrap and gauze works really good too. Some form of a clotting bandage is a good item. The SOF tourniquets work really well, but honestly a ratchet strap is faster and they are duel role as you can use them to also stabilize a leg/arm,  strap someone to a board, etc (just use padding when using as a tourniquet, ace wrap is easy). Nasal tubes for airway, J tubes still work but the nasal tubes are faster and easier IMO.  Get a couple HALO chest seals, and a needle for tension pneumothorax needle decompression.

I would say those items are top priority for me…


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 26, 2011)

medicchick said:


> Go for Israeli bandages, they are worth it in terms of quality and versatility. A tourniquet is good, if properly used. I had to use 2 in civilian EMS, both times when finger pressure point compression wasn't enough. Rangerpsych knows what kind we have, I don't remember off hand, just make sure you use it as a last resort.


 

TQ's we have here are the originally issued ratchet strap ones.  They work good enough for our purposes now.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Alright- throw out your israeli bandages. Stock H dressings (GREAT piece of kit) and the new Olaes (http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=vAjRTrSSH4rw8QOw3KX2Dw&ved=0CFQQ8wIwAA) They are CRAZY multi use- large wound, you can pull out the interior gauze and pack, they come with a plastic piece meant to put pressure directly on the wound when wrapped tightly but works GREAT as an eye bandage if you need one, and a plastic sheet that works wonderfully for an improvised chest seal. Seriously, the Olaes is one of the best pieces of kit out there. 

For hemostatics I prefer the Chito Gauze (http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=fwnRTtGnF4nZ8gPqh7DKDw&ved=0CEUQ8gIwAA) or the Combat Gauze (with radiopaque strip). Both are TCCC recommended and work really well (personal experience). 

HALO or the new Hyfin chest seals are sick, they work really well. I like the new Hyfin a lot, and thats from a guy that hated the old one. The new gel they are using on they Hyfin is bomber. (http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=KwrRTuOEC4m_8gOjzPW_CA&ved=0CEIQ8gIwAA)

+1 on the SAM splint
+1 on the SOF-T TQ (CAT is alright too, I prefer the SOF)


All this aside- get good at your basics and you wont need any fancy kit. Give me gauze and some ace wraps, a stapler and a chest seal, and the proper training and there arent many wounds out there you cant handle.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the great help. I agree getting good at the basics is manadatory. I am just going through updating some of the kit. I carried this kit and over time it evolved. I carry a lot of 4x4s and triangular bandages than anything special. I have an old chest kit for a sucking chest wound but I may upgrade. I only want to take care of us. I will be honest I would have left it the way it was but the wife is on a big push for being prepared for a longer period up too three months.
Bill


----------



## policemedic (Nov 26, 2011)

If that's the case, have you considered the need for an extended supply of OTC meds, and any prescription meds you take?


----------



## Muppet (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like it has all been covered. You have some sound info here bro.

F.M.


----------



## QC (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice info guys, made notes and added some to my list.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 27, 2011)

I had my Dr. write a scrip for three months and then I rotate the meds. Being able to count on you folks for the expertise is nice and saves a lot of money in trial and error. I had the Doc prescribe a eppy pen and some strong narcotic pain killers also. She gave me some samples also.
What I don't have is water  purification. Where I live I have a spring 2K yards away but I don't have any purification. Because of where I live I will hunker not move out. I keep three tubes of super glue for closure works pretty well so far no reaction to it. If you think of anything else post it up please.
Bill


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2011)

WTF is an H dressing and why the fuck do I not know about it???
I just finished the most advanced (non SOF )medic course the Army offers as far as I know! 

As for TQ's a CAT is a little more versatile as it can be place on a skinnier limb than a SOF-T can, The SOF-T is stronger but if used properly a CAT is perfectly fine.

As the others have said, stick to the basics, Kerlix, ACE wrap bandages, TQ's, hemostatic gauze, buy a few large bottles of Ibuprofen, Tylenol, stuff like that.



Manolito said:


> What I don't have is water purification. Where I live I have a spring 2K yards away but I don't have any purification.


 
I bet you do ;)

 Purifying Household Water

I would advise getting some scalpel blades and a large bottle of betadine (not if you're allergic to shellfish) and lots of soap!


----------



## Manolito (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Pardus I feel like a dummy now. ;)


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Thanks Pardus I feel like a dummy now. ;)


 
No worries and no need to, I had no idea about this until about 2 years ago when one of our members here told me.

I was kind of pissed to be honest that there are so many very expensive products out there to purify water which is all we normally hear about, when you can purify thousands of gallons of water for a couple of dollars.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 27, 2011)

pardus said:


> No worries and no need to, I had no idea about this until about 2 years ago when one of our members here told me.
> 
> I was kind of pissed to be honest that there are so many very expensive products out there to purify water which is all we normally hear about, when you can purify thousands of gallons of water for a couple of dollars.


 

:ehh: Really?  I learned about boiling water or using bleach to treat it for drinking in 4th grade.  Guess I kinda thought it was common knowledge.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2011)

Boiling water yes, never heard of bleach.
Like I said, kinda pissed lol


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 27, 2011)

Iodine tabs in darby, bleach in mountains, iodine tabs in florida...   The thing is trading off time for effort, basically.

Iodine or chemicals end up taking time and may/may not do the job depending on dilution, turbidity of water.

A pump just works and it's drinkable right off the bat.

A MIOX like I have is a double ding because it's a high tech method of doing chemical treatment...


Big thing with bleach, make sure it's the right kind and doesn't have any additives.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2011)

Ranger Psych said:


> Iodine tabs in darby, bleach in mountains, iodine tabs in florida... The thing is trading off time for effort, basically.
> 
> Iodine or chemicals end up taking time and may/may not do the job depending on dilution, turbidity of water.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting, thanks.

I have an old WWII issue canvas water strainer, That and bleach are my solution to water.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 27, 2011)

Another thing to try and look for is Polar Pure for your water purification needs.

Just be careful though, you may end up on "a list". 



> Eighty-eight-year-old retired metallurgist Bob Wallace is a self-described tinkerer, but he hardly thinks of himself as the Thomas Edison of the illegal drug world.
> 
> He has nothing to hide. His product is packaged by hand in a cluttered Saratoga garage. It's stored in a garden shed in the backyard. The whole operation is guarded by an aged, congenial dog named Buddy.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2011)

> The DEA reported agents found Polar Pure at a meth lab they dismantled in Tennessee two years ago.


 
WOW! Good save DEA, thank you for cracking down on this epidemic* of Polar Pure misuse!
.
.
.
.
.
.
*epidemic means one case right?

Cunts.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 27, 2011)

pardus said:


> WTF is an H dressing and why the fuck do I not know about it???
> I just finished the most advanced (non SOF )medic course the Army offers as far as I know!


 
Here's a video on the Olaes...shows the capabilities quite well.





 
Here's a link to the H-bandage.  

http://www.chinookmed.com/cgi-bin/i..."-Compression-Bandage------------------------


----------



## Manolito (Nov 27, 2011)

I have used crystal iodine to treat hoof rot and several other hoof maladies and now you can't buy it anywhere because they use it to make meth. I love how we do business 50,000 honest ranchers use concentrated iodine and 50 druggies illegally use it so we will withhold it from the 50,000 and put them on a watch list. Land of the free home of the brave. There is no amount allowed by law to posses.
http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/fed_regs/rules/2007/fr0702.htm


----------



## 0699 (Nov 27, 2011)

pardus said:


> Boiling water yes, never heard of bleach.
> Like I said, kinda pissed lol


 
We used bleach instead of iodine for Marines that had seafood allergies.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 27, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> All this aside- get good at your basics and you wont need any fancy kit.



That works in a lot of situations...  I may steal that for a signature line.


----------

